# Surefire batteries



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyone know a local place that sells them?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I have bought all mine at Lowes in pace. I was in there about a week ago...looked but didn't see any, also noticed they don't carry the lights anymore. Might want to call before you go. I have used the dura cells also, but even though they are heavier and more expensive-they don't last as long


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (My Phone)

Sharp Stuff in Town Country Plaza.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

I bought mine on ebay. I remember a dozen was less than 20$. Was not a great brand but they have lasted about 2 years under moderate use. I am fixing to order more after Xmas


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

We sell the surefire's at Mike's.


----------



## cpn.jp (Aug 3, 2011)

+1 for SharpStuff! Steve, the owner, is a good guy.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Will, Really? Did you forget where we work? The NEX has a butt load of em for the cheap...


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks to all...was at Lowes yesterday and got a two pack for $4.95...appreciate it! I can see(brightly) in the woods now!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

espo16 said:


> Will, Really? Did you forget where we work? The NEX has a butt load of em for the cheap...


Was going to say check it out, NEX, nothing but the best :thumbsup: plus no TAX


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a C123 I believe. I got a box of 40 for $1 each. Willing to sell 10 or 20 for the same as I paid. Been using them for a few weeks and they work great. Especially for only a buck a piece. PM if you want some.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (My Phone)



jspooney said:


> That is a C123 I believe. I got a box of 40 for $1 each. Willing to sell 10 or 20 for the same as I paid. Been using them for a few weeks and they work great. Especially for only a buck a piece. PM if you want some.


Jeff, I'll take them


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted (My Phone)
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff, I'll take them


I've promised 10 of them already, but I can give you the other 10. If enough people are interested, another batch can be purchased from Amazon. BTW, still looking for the switch.


----------



## pierfishallday (Aug 20, 2012)

Jays in pcola had the surefire brand ones for $2 a piece last time i was in there


----------

